# Preventing Stretch Marks



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 22, 2009)

In the very beginning of my pregnancy I started a search for a product to prevent stretch marks. My husband ended up buying me Avalon Juniper Pacifica body butter from whole foods because he liked the way it smells. Well now I'm 36 weeks pregnant and I still haven't gotten any stretch marks. I swear by this stuff! It comes in 20 different scents so you're bound to find a scent you like. It's $18 a pop but it's well worth it and you can buy it from whole foods or on their website Pacifica


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 22, 2009)

as someone who just had a baby i wish u the best. i was like u then overnight, and girl i mean overnight bamn, now my perfectly stretch mark free tummy was no more. i honestly think its more of a hereditary thing or mostly how well ur skin takes to stretching. ive know many situations where girls got them at the end of their pregnancy or even AFTER they gave birth seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 best of luck to u though, and congrats soon to be mommy


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think Stretch marks are heriditary too...I never did or applied anything to avoid them and I never got one mark...My bff lathered herself in expensive product stuff daily and didn't gain but 20 lbs and she got them everywhere. I really hope it works however....or that you just don't get any either way


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you! You're probably right, I just thought for sure I'd get them because my mom has them. I've gained about 33 pounds too so I've really put on a ton of weight. Just maybe it's the body butter though thats saved my skin. I guess I'll never know....


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 22, 2009)

I got all mine overnight too. I got them on my stomach, thighs, breast, and on the back of my knees out of all places. I  used every creme, body butter and oil that I could get my hands on and I still ended up getting them in the end.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

Every single aunt and my mom dont have 1 single stretch mark, I slathered myself in lotion after lotion and waaaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so much for them bikinis...wheres the plastic surgeon lol....how u feeling mommy to be ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Breanne Angelo* 

 
_Thank you! You're probably right, I just thought for sure I'd get them because my mom has them. I've gained about 33 pounds too so I've really put on a ton of weight. Just maybe it's the body butter though thats saved my skin. I guess I'll never know...._


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 28, 2009)

Huge but great!!!


----------



## joanbrent (Mar 31, 2009)

Prevention is better but when it comes to getting rid of stretch marks once you have them, you have a few choices.  None of them are entirely effective I think. Some options available are various herbal remedies like cocoa butter, olive oil and wheat germ oil.


----------



## 2nigurl (Mar 31, 2009)

Since one month of my pregnancy ive use Mustela and Clarins body treatment oil until i gave birth.  After a couple of weeks i just noticed i have few stretch marks.  I think these creams and oils are just there to prevent it but it doesnt mean that you will not never gonna get any, in my opinion.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Great thread for mommies to be :]

Stretch marks has got to be hereditary and no matter how much coco butter you rub on your tummy at night if they are ment to be they are ment to be.   I have previous stretch marks from my first pregnancy, just a few lines here and there.  I remember when first got them they just appeared over night, they were bright red at first and after a year or so they faded and and now look like white tiger stripes.

I gained 35-40 pounds with this pregnancy and my belly is nearly twice as large compared to my first.  I was only 105 pounds when i got pregnant and theres only so much expanding your body can take so stretch marks are inevitable for me.

..But this is probably my last pregnancy so i'll probably get a tummy tuck because after i give birth i 100% know im going to get a big kangaroo pouch and hopefully that will remove most of my stretch marks.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the best way to prevent them is to gain ur weight at a steady pace. That way ur skin stretches little by little, and ur chances of getting them go down. Creams and oils are still worth it though, even when ur not pregnant, it's good to keep ur skin moist so it stays/looks supple & healthy.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_I think the best way to prevent them is to gain ur weight at a steady pace. That way ur skin stretches little by little, and ur chances of getting them go down. Creams and oils are still worth it though, even when ur not pregnant, it's good to keep ur skin moist so it stays/looks supple & healthy._

 
Sigh i wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No matter how much i watch my weight i cant control how big my stomach gets


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Sigh i wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No matter how much i watch my weight i cant control how big my stomach gets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That`s so true, it`s not all about how much we eat but the baby growth rate, too
My first baby was over 4 kilo(1 kilo=2,2 lbs) and I got a lot of stretchmarks on thighs . Now I thought , since this one is a girl she`ll be a little smaller and won`t get more, but like a week ago  my skin just ruptured around my belly button and it hurts a lot. So glad I`m almost done, april 15 is getting closer


----------



## usmcwife27 (Apr 2, 2009)

yup i know the feeling, whens ur due date??


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Breanne Angelo* 

 
_Huge but great!!!_


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm preggo with my second child and with my first i rub cocoa butter and vit e on twice a day every and i din't get a single stretch mark until i was 38 weeks and the came from out of now where!!!! then i got more i after i had him!!!! this time i not even gonna waste my time ya can't out smart your gene, the do fade over time though


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *usmcwife27* 

 
_as someone who just had a baby i wish u the best. i was like u then overnight, and girl i mean overnight bamn, now my perfectly stretch mark free tummy was no more. i honestly think its more of a hereditary thing or mostly how well ur skin takes to stretching. ive know many situations where girls got them at the end of their pregnancy or even AFTER they gave birth seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best of luck to u though, and congrats soon to be mommy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree, i got mine AFTER the babies. when i was losing the weight. and my mom doesn't have any stretchmarks so idk why i got them =/


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 2, 2009)

The stretchmarks form when the skin needs to expand suddenly- quick weight gain and growth, but they do become more visible after birth cause the skin isn`t as stretched as before- that`s why the feeling that they appeared after birth- in fact that`s when they became visible. And to tell you the truth right now I can`t see many places of my body. I`m getting a little nervous , the mucus plug started to eliminate- even though I`m very calm, emotions are overwhelming as birth approach


----------



## 8marktennis8 (May 2, 2013)

I've been using the dr max powers stretch mark treatment, and while it does not 100% remove the stretch marks, i do notice they are lighter...im going to keep using


----------

